# East Canyon Moose



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all! My name is Larry Roberts. Obviously I'm new to the site but not new to hunting Utah or to Hunting Forums so I know how what I'm going to do can sometimes be taken in a bad light so my apologies in advance.

First let me say I am not e-scouting. I'm not looking for honey holes or anything like that.

What I am doing is looking for some general information/advice. I was fortunate enough to draw a nonresident bull moose tag in the East Canyon unit. Quite honestly I didn't think I was remotely close to drawing this tag and viewed the fees as more of a donation in exchange for a bonus point but the stars aligned and I drew the tag so now I'm getting prepared and feel I need some help given I won't be able to invest the time I normally invest in my hunts. To that end I have some general questions:


The hunt last for over 30 days - I can only invest due to vacations limits about 12-15 days to the hunt so I hoping to get thoughts on how to divide those days. I was thinking of hunting the first and last weeks of the hunt - is that wise? Would it be better to hunt the first two or last two weeks of the hunt?


I'm looking at all the pictures I can to help me better field judge but I'm having a difficult time finding bulls I know were taken in the east canyon unit so I can get an idea of what a good moose is for that unit. Does anyone have a source they can recommend that will help me better understand what's a good moose and what's a great moose for this unit?


Calling - Is it an effective tactic? I know there should be at least some pre-rut activity and possibly some full on rut during the hunt. Is it better to chase bugles or is it worth calling? Any recommendations on tactics?


Are there any general recommendations for a first time moose hunter that one wouldn't normally think of?
Thanks in advance for any input it is greatly appreciated.

Larry

PS. I've attached my bull elk from last year. thanks again.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The biggest issue you will face is that the majority of that unit is private property.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the PMs the info has been great!!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks again for all the PMs they have been great. I really appreciate everyone who's sent me some comments. Have a great weekend.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought I would bounce the back to the top. Still looking for any and all feedback.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

PM Sent.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

PM Sent. B/t/w...nice elk!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Your last question on general recommendations...

They are bigger than you think. Be prepared for that! Shoot a solid, controlled expansion bullet. I wouldn't go less than .30 caliber. Once they're on the ground, being in shape is a BIG plus if you're hiking it out.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Seen a decent bull on the pioneer trail above the golf course the other weekend


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments and PM's they've been great!!!

We aren't concerned about going in deep. A good buddy who will be joining me on the hunt lives in coalville and is a hunter/horseman so we will have beasts of burden to help with the pack out. 

Fitness also shouldn't be an issue. I've been working extra hard to ensure that. I've doubled my stair climber /road work/ hiking regiment and I've been doing pretty intense crossfit program.

I will be bringing two rifles with me. One is a 300WSM that I'm shooting 180grn TTSX and a 300 Wby Mag shooting 180 grn partitions. I would think those should do the trick or should I step them up to 200 grn bullets?

Any advice on field judging? I really don't know what to expect and I'm afraid they are all going to look huge to me and I'm going to shoot one I should have passed on.

Thanks again for all the help.

Larry


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your choice of rifles and bullets will work quite fine. In reality anything from a 6mm up will work well as long as your aim is true and with moose it isn't that hard to get close to them. 

As for the size their antlers, anything that looks large enough is good enough. I know of a couple moose hunters that passed on smaller bulls only to eat tag soup on a OIL hunt.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to say this is one of the most helpful sites. I've had so many people PM with great information!! Thank you again!! It's clear this is a pay it forward type of group!!


----------



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you been able to make a plan ? Will we see some pics of you standing over one of those monsters ?


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

You can't use horses in the Salt Lake City watershed portions of the hunt, such as Parley's Canyon (East Canyon Road) or City Creek. As for your gun selection, either of those guns should be fine with those bullets. I'd agree with the recommendations of don't be picky. Moose are so few and far between in Utah that I would take the first legal bull I see.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

F250 said:


> Have you been able to make a plan ? Will we see some pics of you standing over one of those monsters ?


Everything is in motion and I hope to have a fantastic hunt and hope to have a classic "hero" photo with a monster bull in it. I will be sure to share the results.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Mtnbeer said:


> You can't use horses in the Salt Lake City watershed portions of the hunt, such as Parley's Canyon (East Canyon Road) or City Creek. As for your gun selection, either of those guns should be fine with those bullets. I'd agree with the recommendations of don't be picky. Moose are so few and far between in Utah that I would take the first legal bull I see.


Thanks for the heads up. We are familiar with the watershed restrictions and becoming more familiar with property boundaries.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Saw a decent bull on the south side of the road heading up east canyon he was about 500 yards off the road almost all the way at the top of the salt lake side still on public ground. Mind me asking who your hunting with i am actually from coalville as well


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

This is probably a stupid question but have the moose started to rub their velvet off?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

On Tuesday I saw bulls with partially rubbed Velvet


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Nambaster said:


> On Tuesday I saw bulls with partially rubbed Velvet


Thanks. I figured it had to be close but really didn't know for sure.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Mtnbeer said:


> I'd agree with the recommendations of don't be picky. Moose are so few and far between in Utah that I would take the first legal bull I see.


I don't think you have to shoot the first legal bull you see. There are plenty of moose in your area, and you should be able to locate multiple bulls. I just wouldn't get too picky unless you have good first hand info of a nice one. See what the average is, and if that's as good as you can find, drop one.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

I plan on being a bit picky the first week but after that not so much. Based on a lot of the people I've been talking to sounds like any at the 35+ mark I should give considerable thought to. So, that's my plan...the first week 35+ or wait for my return trip when the rut should be peaking.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

By the way, I got an up close and personal look (within bow range) at a decent bull this past weekend (twice). It's not in East Canyon (Wasatch), but was a nice looking bull. He still had his velvet and and a full dewlap. It's been a while since I've seen one with a full dewlap, but maybe I spend too much time in cold areas. :grin:


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

A quick questions...As I recall from past hunt Blaze orange is required for hunting in Utah, is this correct? 

Is so is it the tag holder or is it everyone who might be helping?

Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

scoutm said:


> A quick questions...As I recall from past hunt Blaze orange is required for hunting in Utah, is this correct?
> 
> Is so is it the tag holder or is it everyone who might be helping?
> 
> Thanks


The legal anwser is only the tag holder depending on the hunt. Muzzle loader hunts and the bison hunts are two of them that I know of that don't require blaze orange to be worn. However, if someone in your party isn't wearing it you may get some grief from a DOW officer if they happen to see you, they want everyone that is out on the hunt to wear it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

scoutm said:


> A quick questions...As I recall from past hunt Blaze orange is required for hunting in Utah, is this correct?
> 
> Is so is it the tag holder or is it everyone who might be helping?
> 
> Thanks


I asked the DWR what the blaze requirements are a while back when the moose hunt dates were extended to overlap the muzzleloader deer hunt. My concern that the OAIL moose hunt going on in the area would require me to wear blaze orange while hunting deer. The response I got was OIAL hunters are not required to wear orange unless another centerfire rifle hunt is also in progress. It now shows up in the Big Game Guidebook, page 33 in 2014 version.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> I asked the DWR what the blaze requirements are a while back when the moose hunt dates were extended to overlap the muzzleloader deer hunt. My concern that the OAIL moose hunt going on in the area would require me to wear blaze orange while hunting deer. The response I got was OIAL hunters are not required to wear orange unless another centerfire rifle hunt is also in progress. It now shows up in the Big Game Guidebook, page 33 in 2014 version.


Thanks, I guess I should have looked it up before asking. I will check it out.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> On Tuesday I saw bulls with partially rubbed Velvet


Are you referring to this guy?


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> Are you referring to this guy?


That's a nice looking moose. Thanks for posting.

What's your thoughts on it's spread? I'm trying to get a handle on how to judge them. I'm thinking 30 +/- a couple. Am I close?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> Are you referring to this guy?


We actually saw 3 pretty good bulls last Tuesday. The first bull that we drove right past was probably the best one, but we really weren't looking for them...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures for judging width.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Gotta love them Irish elk.

Where is that? There are about 15 things that catch my eye there.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That would be the Natural History Museum in New York. I believe some Irish elk antlers exceeded 60" in width. Pretty impressive for being pretty close to the same size as a moose.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Nambaster said:


> Here are a few more pictures for judging width.


Thanks. Hope you don't mind I shot you a PM with some general questions.

How did I do on my estimation of the first bull.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

pm replied.... I think it is save to say he is bigger than 30" 

If I ever draw my moose tag the only thing that is going to matter to me is "the look" the bottom moose in the images that I set up does not have the "the look"


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> We actually saw 3 pretty good bulls last Tuesday. The first bull that we drove right past was probably the best one, but we really weren't looking for them...


How did I miss them? I know we were in a hurry but that's no excuse!

Here's a few more bulls that I've seen over the years for your field judging entertainment.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

This one I know the stats on...

2005 Ogden Unit - opening day, 30 minutes into legal light
Got a phone call from grandpa saying he needed some help & my dad, brother, and two other guys were on their way!

45" wide
11 scoreable points on each side
don't know a score, we've never taken a tape measure to him

The in the field processing was pretty crazy, it took us several hours & four grown men to get the caped head up out of the creek bottom.

But, he looks *amazing* on the wall!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> This one I know the stats on...
> 
> 2005 Ogden Unit - opening day, 30 minutes into legal light
> Got a phone call from grandpa saying he needed some help & my dad, brother, and two other guys were on their way!
> ...


Derek-
That is a SWEET moosey! Scoutm...you see that moose you'd better be shooting!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> How did I miss them? I know we were in a hurry but that's no excuse!
> 
> Here's a few more bulls that I've seen over the years for your field judging entertainment.


That second to the right is a GOOD moose for a public land, East Canyon unit hunt. Probably right in that 35" range...maybe more if you're lucky (even though you can't tell because of the angle) and pretty good paddles.

Scoutm - about the first moose pic that was put up that you inquired on width. I think he might make 30". Not much more though and weak paddles. I've seen quite a few like him in your unit. If you hold out till that second week before shooting one of that caliber, I think you'll be happy with the improved results. I wouldn't say he's dime a dozen, but there are numerous like him that you should run into during your hunt. Just my opinion though...shoot what makes you happy!!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> This one I know the stats on...
> 
> 2005 Ogden Unit - opening day, 30 minutes into legal light
> Got a phone call from grandpa saying he needed some help & my dad, brother, and two other guys were on their way!
> ...


 What a great bull. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

scoutm said:


> What a great bull. Thanks for sharing.


That moose definitely has "the look"


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Derek-
> That is a SWEET moosey! Scoutm...you see that moose you'd better be shooting!


That one is a no brainer for sure.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> That second to the right is a GOOD moose for a public land, East Canyon unit hunt. Probably right in that 35" range...maybe more if you're lucky (even though you can't tell because of the angle) and pretty good paddles.
> 
> Scoutm - about the first moose pic that was put up that you inquired on width. I think he might make 30". Not much more though and weak paddles. I've seen quite a few like him in your unit. If you hold out till that second week before shooting one of that caliber, I think you'll be happy with the improved results. I wouldn't say he's dime a dozen, but there are numerous like him that you should run into during your hunt. Just my opinion though...shoot what makes you happy!!


 Thanks. Don't know if I will be shooting the first week unless we find one that's a no brainer or just has "the look" I will have two weeks to hunt so not in any major hurry...after all it's a once in a life time so better enjoy it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Here is a moose in the unit that was the best I saw in 15 separate trips in 2008 during my cow moose hunt. He was BY FAR the best I saw during the entire hunt. How's that for three bulls in one frame? Actually had 5 bulls in front of me opening day - at the same seep and same time. Couldn't find many cows but saw 14-15 different bulls before I finally shot my cow on the 2nd to last day. Cow photo included...just for fun. :grin:

The photo thru the spotter is of a moose in 2012. Long ways off, but not too bad. Decent width, but weak paddles.

Hope the photos attached...I always seem to have trouble uploading on this site. Operator error I'm sure.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That bull in the biggest frames is definitely a shooter in my book. "The look" is long tines with a decent width on the paddle. I hate those moose with multiple short tines that make the antler look like a ruffled potato chip.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is my baldy...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Man, they've got BIG schnoze's! If only there were a score for that...:grin:


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Nambaster said:


> That bull in the biggest frames is definitely a shooter in my book. "The look" is long tines with a decent width on the paddle. I hate those moose with multiple short tines that make the antler look like a ruffled potato chip.


 Agree!! based on what I know about scoring a moose the ones that get me excited are the ones that don't really score well. I really like when they have really long points.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Here is a moose in the unit that was the best I saw in 15 separate trips in 2008 during my cow moose hunt. He was BY FAR the best I saw during the entire hunt. How's that for three bulls in one frame? Actually had 5 bulls in front of me opening day - at the same seep and same time. Couldn't find many cows but saw 14-15 different bulls before I finally shot my cow on the 2nd to last day. Cow photo included...just for fun. :grin:
> 
> The photo thru the spotter is of a moose in 2012. Long ways off, but not too bad. Decent width, but weak paddles.
> 
> Hope the photos attached...I always seem to have trouble uploading on this site. Operator error I'm sure.


Thanks for sharing. That had to have the old heart pumping. I really like the look of that bull.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

My buddy found this bull today. Looks like he will be a great bull in a year or two.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the quality that East Canyon can produce on occasion.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Wes said:


> Here's the quality that East Canyon can produce on occasion.


That's a fantastic Bull!! I hope I'm fortunate to find one similar. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

Saw a really nice bull at the top of immigration canyon, on the border of the east canyon resort property last year. Saw him once on the general elk hunt and once on the rifle hunt. My guess would be mid 30"s. Sorry no pics.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

This bull decided to join us Saturday morning at the salt lick/water trough behind the family cabin.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

And here's another bull we saw twice over the weekend. Looks like they are starting to rub the velvet off in my neck of the woods.

I can't wait to be out there on the muzzleloader deer hunt hearing the moaning and grunting... always a fun time in the woods this time of year.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> This bull decided to join us Saturday morning at the salt lick/water trough behind the family cabin.


Nice looking bull. I'm guessing a younger one.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> And here's another bull we saw twice over the weekend. Looks like they are starting to rub the velvet off in my neck of the woods.
> 
> I can't wait to be out there on the muzzleloader deer hunt hearing the moaning and grunting... always a fun time in the woods this time of year.


That's definitely a bull with the "IT" factor. Hope I'm fortunate to find one like that.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's a find from this past weekend. Pictures aren't the best but the back bull looks pretty good.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

scoutm said:


> Here's a find from this past weekend. Pictures aren't the best but the back bull looks pretty good.


He does look like a pretty good candidate, but better pics would really be nice


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> He does look like a pretty good candidate, but better pics would really be nice


Saving the better pictures for the "Hero" shot at the end of my hunt:O--O:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

One thing that I found kind weird about moose is that their front quarters are just as big as their hind quarters when you pack them out. 

That bull looks like he is a dandy.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Here is my baldy...


Nambaster, Did you happen to go to Viewmont and work for a Tile Company when you were in High School?


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

So the truck is almost packed and ready to go...

Thanks for all the advice, directions and info. The support has been amazing and it is most definitely appreciated.

Last minute thoughts, sightings and comments are welcome. I will be sure to update everyone on how the hunt goes.


Thanks again,

Larry


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good luck Larry. It will be a good hunt. I have no doubts about that. If you need some extra motivation during the hunt, let us know and we'll get you back on track!


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was going to get on last night but got in to late I found a bull in east canyon if I had a tag I would shoot him opening day really good bull if you want some info on where he is shoot me a PM


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I was going to get on last night but got in to late I found a bull in east canyon if I had a tag I would shoot him opening day really good bull if you want some info on where he is shoot me a PM


Thanks. Sent you a pm. Thanks. Having a great time seeing lots of game. Saw a really good bull on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Been a good hunt so far. We've seen moose every day except today but hopefully that changes this evening.









Here's one we've seen twice unfortunately he isn't hunt able for me... Wrong side of the line.

Wish it was cooler. Feels more like an AZ hunt.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a nice one, hopefully you can get him.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

No moose yesterday and only a cow and a calf this morning and they went to bed right at first light. This heat I believe has really shut things down for us.

Hope this small front helps to get them moving again.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Find water!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> Find water!!


Bingo!! Those bulls will just sit in water lots of times in the middle of the day when it's hot. Find some willows and water!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

enjoy the hunt and don't get discouraged. I never filled my bison tag last year but had so much fun that in the end I had no real regrets. I gave it all I had and didn't put added pressure on myself to close the deal.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Tired after a long day of driving but ready to get after it. Back for the last 9 days of the hunt and eager to get it done.

Thanks again for all the intel...I will keep you posted on what I find.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Saw this this morning over on MM.
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/22206.html


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Saw this this morning over on MM.
> http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/22206.html


I hope you can find this one scoutm!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Wow...that guy's a beast. I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Fantastic bull going to have to reach out to him.

Have seen quite a few bulls in the last two days saw one good one this morning. I'll post some pics when I'm not so tired. 

Thanks for posting that link


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope you get it done Larry.

This is what I like. You were new and asked for help, and have since posted pics and scouting reports. You didn't disappear. Knowing that we will actually get to hear the conclusion is awesome.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Got it done this morning. I couldn't be happier with the bull and the experience!!!!

Trying to figure out how to post a pic using my iPad...it will be available as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh man!! Congrats!!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

I guess I figured it out. I will post more about the hunt in a new thread later on when I'm home and have had more time to process it.

In the meantime a sincere THANK YOU!!!!" To all that helped, provided information and/or words of encouragement. Hopefully someday I will be able to return the favor.

More to come later in a new thread. :grin:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a awesome bull. congrats.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent bull! Congrats on a brute!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy crap! That thing is a tank! Congratulations Larry!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's a slightly different angle. Shows the right side a little better.

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

He looks like a brute! congrats and thanks for including us on your hunt.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on a great bull.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that is a beauty! Great work. They taste ohhhh so good!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

STUD OF A BULL!!!! Congrats man! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great job Larry..we knew you had it in you...even though we don't really know you . That is a beauty of a bull. Let us know your general location where you found him. We all want to know, and since the chance of any one of us hunting one in the future is so dim, OIL info isn't as guarded. 

Enjoy the memories!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats Larry! Thats a beauty of a bull! Glad you got to experience a great hunt and fill the freezer!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats on an amazing bull! we need to hear more of the story. couldnt be happier for you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice bull...You did well!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. Just got home after a rough fourteen hour drive. I will be dropping off the meat and cape to the butcher and taxidermist. I will have the taxidermist measure it and write up the details of the hunt.

Thanks again for all the comments.


----------

